# Corning Ware for drying



## mikeinkaty (Feb 28, 2013)

I fired off a question to a Corning Ware expert:
----------------------
"What do I need to look for to make sure I’m buying the Pyroceram Corning Ware? 
Is everything with the blue Cornflower pattern on the outside of that variety?"

Here's the answer I got:
"Hello Mike,
It will have a burner symbol, or say for Range - Broiler use.
Everything except the "add-ons" not made by Corning should be Pyroceram in the Blue Cornflower pattern, but check the backstamp to be sure."
----------------------

It seems that Corning Ware with the blue Cornflake pattern is listed on eBay at a higher price IF they go to the trouble to list it as the "P1" type. In fact, if it has the blue Cornflower pattern on the side then it is the Pyroceram variety.

An alternative is to use non-magnetic SS bowls to dry your powders in. Your local Goodwill store will probably have several at a very cheap price. I've started using an infrared heat lamp for drying since my hotplate is allways in use for boiling rinse water. The advantage there is that a heat lamp will not scortch the filter papers. Leave the filter papers on top when drying cemented mud or crystals. When they get dry the mud or crystals will drop off like magic.

Mike


----------



## qst42know (Feb 28, 2013)

Blue cornflower was a popular pattern for a long time and still is, both old and new. It is collectible so rare pieces bring better prices. You can't assume all is pyroceram. Look for the part number beginning with a "P-" in raised letters on the handles or the ink stamp beginning with "Stove top", or "Range", the list sometimes mentions "Broiler". The ink stamp fades over time but you can sometimes read it in the reflection of light.


----------



## mikeinkaty (Mar 3, 2013)

I went to an estate sale friday and they had about a dozen Corning Ware sauce pans there all marked P-1 on the bottom with the Range -Burner lettering on the bottom. They looked like new ones and I got 2 for $3 each. They had some other pattern on the sides - not the Cornflower pattern.


----------



## kadriver (Mar 6, 2013)

Mike

I always look for the word "corningware" right on the piece somewhere.

I think this is a proprietary mark used only on pyroceram pieces manufactured by their company.

If it don't say "corningware" then I don't buy it.

kadriver


----------



## qst42know (Mar 7, 2013)

kadriver said:


> Mike
> 
> I always look for the word "corningware" right on the piece somewhere.
> 
> ...



Careful, not all Corningware is Pyroceram much of it is made of a lesser material and is only suited for oven use and not direct heat. They may look the same but they are not. Much like the Pyrex brand isn't all borosilicate anymore.


----------

